# Well its 2:30 am and I cannot sleep



## Guest (Jul 21, 1999)

I wish there was a chat room for Fibro patients that wake up and cannot sleep.. I guess I overextended my knee a little bit and bam, now the inside of my knee is killing me.. Its those lovely trigger points just throbbing away. Bad flare up alot of places on my body.. SO, I am awake and finally resorted to taking Flexiril, hoping it will knock me out but I doubt it... Do you know of a chat room??? Also, does anyone have problems with there eye twitching????I know it comes from exhaustion or a muscle spasm.... This is driving me crazy and it has been a week and a half.. My friend said she had it once for 3 weeks... any solutions???????Bless you guys and I will talk to you soon.. Donna


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 1999)

DonnaB, you poor darlin'----hope your knee is better this morning after a hopeful night of some sleep. Speaking of chats, I found another board and actual fibro chat room and I visited with them last night and they all seemed very nice. I am going to attempt charlie's instructions on setting up this link where you can just click on it. Just in case it doesn't work it is www.fibrom-l.org<br />[www.fibrom-l.org][/www.fibrom-l.org]they said they chat most tuesday and thursdays 6:30 mst--i am central and went in at 8:30 and they were there and real nice.The eye twitching can drive one nuts. I had one a few years ago that lasted about 2 to 3 weeks. It was stress. I was the PTA president at my kid's school and had alot going on. If there is a solution out there, someone else has to tell us. I still get them now and then. Hope you feel better. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the information Lynne.. I will put it in my address book. Yeah I am sure my eye twitching is stress.. Havent been sleeping great etc.etc.... just is maddening. I finally fell asleep at 3:30 am. and someone called this morning at 7:00 and woke me up.. Now I totally feel like a zombie,. hahha Lovely and with the eye twitching I am sure I am so becoming.. well bless you and hope to talk to you again soon.. Love Donna


----------

